# Ethernet-Switches für die Hutschiene



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ab sofort erhalten Sie bei uns die bewährten Ethernet-Switches 
*Spider* von Hirschmann. Mit ihrer kleinen Bauform, 24V-Versorgung 
über Schraubklemme bekommen Sie sind die ideale Basis 
für eine praxistaugliche Ethernet-Vernetzung in Industrie-
umgebungen.







Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

